# Recommendations For Aires Normandy Coast March



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We are looking for some nice coastal Aires for Easter weekend along the Normandy Coast.

Any special recommendations please?

Just looking at Fécamp as an example. But seems to have a lot of bad reviews.

Suggestions welcome.

TM


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Car park on the cliffs east of Arromanches? Overnighted there in March last year. Great view of the Mulbury harbours and can walk down into the town. Museum too.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

private aire just back from the coast near Port en bessin

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-honorine-des-pertes-campsite.html

price incuded electric hook up, dump etc, hard or grass. Good quiet stopover.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you will be spoilt for choice TM.
Although many French sites don't open until after Easter.??? But just about everywhere we drive in Normandy there are signs to Motorhome parking or 'dumps' everywhere.
Then there is always us.?

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If going to the West coast then Granville is good and a short stroll to the town centre. I believe market day is Saturday.

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aires.php?ville=GRANVILLE


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We liked Fecamp (late September): unlimited time, nice views of harbour/town. Good town, OK beach. Try the Chateau de Benedictine, especially if you like modern art.

Granville is 24h maximum.

American Cemetry had lovely views over the beach.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And if you fancy a day (or two) trip to Jersey, Carteret has an air beside the port.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi TM

There are quite a few to choose from - I'd suggest you do a bit of research with Google Street View.

The one in red on the attached map is at Deauville, and looks OK. Haven't been yet - only Street Viewed it. 49.35737 0.08419 _(When I find a good one I change the pushpin to red for future reference.)_

Dave 

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Longues sur mer about three miles west of arromanches had a fab cliff top wild spot. The best intact gun battery of hitlers Atlantic wall.

If you can be bothered to go up further around the Cherbourg peninsula there are some great beaches, wild spots, some good aires and we found a nice cl type aire with ehu near barfleur which is a lovely place.

If you look right at the end of our 2011 blog it's all on there. Plus as ray says its his turf and apparently this year he is offering free parking, wine, food and wifi for all!  I'm booking for the whole summer!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This looks promising at Barfleur if you fancy being right on the harbour. 49.669437,-1.263492

Or perhaps here 49.671565,-1.262634


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Veulettes sur mere and Le Treport Funicular 

Both in my aire galleries via link below


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, ( zeb),

Where do I find that list of Aires shown on your map please

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Dave, ( zeb),
> Where do I find that list of Aires shown on your map please
> tony


Can't point you to that list as such Tony.

It's an amalgamation from several sources including Archie's, GPS Data Team etc., so not available from a single source. It's not much trouble to merge several lists using Excel, then transfer them to Autoroute so they appear as the pushpins on the map.

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

St Isigny sur Mer, near (10km) Utah beach, decent enough aire. No water in winter though. Honfleur en route, all comforts there.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Planning a similar trip the week after easter. Thank you for the original post and thank you all for the advice.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Honfleur no water in winter either

joe


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Car park on the cliffs east of Arromanches, also the aire in the town, 50 yards to the nearest Bar.

To be honest travel the coast road, there are some excellent stopping places


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, ( zeb),
> ...


Try this........................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Basse-Normandie

OK, sorry they are campsites.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

barryd said:


> Longues sur mer about three miles west of arromanches had a fab cliff top wild spot. The best intact gun battery of hitlers Atlantic wall.
> 
> If you can be bothered to go up further around the Cherbourg peninsula there are some great beaches, wild spots, some good aires and we found a nice cl type aire with ehu near barfleur which is a lovely place.
> 
> If you look right at the end of our 2011 blog it's all on there. Plus as ray says its his turf and apparently this year he is offering free parking, wine, food and wifi for all!  I'm booking for the whole summer!


Rays kind offer only applies to the 1st 50 members who turn up!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All looped off one 16a. plug...................... 

Ray.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking for some nice coastal Aires for Easter weekend along the Normandy Coast.
> 
> ...


Our favourites are St. Valery en Caux & Honfleur aires. Both close to town


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

All the aires already mentioned are good as we have used them all. St Pair Sur Mer is another nice one. Get All The Aires France the only book you will need for France. Thousands to choose from.

steve &ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some ideas in my brief blog here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

lucy2 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Longues sur mer about three miles west of arromanches had a fab cliff top wild spot. The best intact gun battery of hitlers Atlantic wall.
> ...


Yeah! lets all turn up on the same day!! PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I'm game, any time between 25th March and 13th April.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great dates Ray.
The wife is in Blighty at a wedding and I was wondering how to get fed.
I'm very methodical about opening bottles but after about 3 weeks we run out of glasses and have to start recycling.

I will keep a look out at the recycling bins for used paper plates and poly cups. 

Ray.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

St Valery sur Somme lovely big Aire all hard standing in separate bays for 2 or 3 vans in each. Plenty of grass area between to sit out on.
Lovely little town just a stroll away and you can always catch the steam train if you fancy a day out. 
James


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm over there 24th March to 10th Aprill if anyone want's to avoid me. 8) 

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

JP said:


> St Valery sur Somme lovely big Aire all hard standing in separate bays for 2 or 3 vans in each. Plenty of grass area between to sit out on.
> Lovely little town just a stroll away and you can always catch the steam train if you fancy a day out.
> James


Agreed it is great but not Normandy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I'm over there 24th March to 10th Aprill if anyone want's to avoid me. 8)
> 
> tony


I will get the grass cut specially for the shorter visitors.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*balance*

Thanks to all for the replies.

We are also looking at Spain (flying)

Javea, Villa with heated pool, 10 People for £475 inc pool heating for a week. + Flights But now there are only two of us. So...

Hotel:

Paradour Javea = £900
Hotel Javea = £375

All plus Flights and car hire.

All hanging in the Balance.....

TM


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: balance*



teemyob said:


> We are also looking at Spain (flying)
> 
> Hotel:
> 
> ...


We spent many happy(ish) days in Spanish hotels but Paradors were always head and shoulders above the rest (with one or two exceptions). The main thing is that you KNOW it will be high quality.

If you don't mind a bit of effort, book for a couple of nights and do a bit of exploring, seeing if you can find something cheaper but acceptable.

Price-wise, the MH can be the most expensive (but you ALWAYS know what you are going to get!)

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Paradour*

Thanks.

We both Like Paradours. As you say top notch but I do find the Clientele a bit pretentious. But then I guess you can get that with motorhomers !.

We are torn between the two trips. If it were 7-10 Days I would fly (Hate flying in aircraft, airports even more). But if we fly, we would only get 5 days/nights. So looking like Normandy so far.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Desitination*

Due to costs, it is going to be Normandy

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Trev, you do live in the 'fast' lane. Are you a banker? Only big bankers can afford repairs and services like that.!!!

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Banker*



raynipper said:


> Gosh Trev, you do live in the 'fast' lane. Are you a banker? Only big bankers can afford repairs and services like that.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Hardly, but if I get it paid and the work done with an MB Stamp. Makes the vehicle more saleable.

Might see you next month Ray, thanks for the comments.

TM.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Gosh Trev, you do live in the 'fast' lane. Are you a banker? Only big bankers can afford repairs and services like that.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Got caught at my local Mercedes service last year on my service at 18000 miles. They decided to change all the fluids as the van was now 7 years old.....The bill was a couple of quid short of £1000  8O
After resuscitating me, they agreed to make me a trade customer as I have been with them for so long so, reducing the bill to more manageable sub £600 :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's always worth a haggle.
10 years ago when we bought the new VW Golf, I agreed to have the servicing done at the VW agency while under guarantee. Cost €99 inc oils and filters.
Since then we have had the Golf serviced almost every year and apart from the cam belt change, the cost of a service is still €99.

Next service I have been advised will be more expensive as the fluids and pollen filter will need to be changed. Estimate is €200. 

Ray.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Agreed it is great but not Normandy


Doh!! 
I was never very good at geography.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*new system*

I cocked the Tesco Deal booking up, forgetting you can only use one voucher code per booking. So had to pay £40 towards it.

We are returning with LD Lines.

We wanted to stay as long as possible, maybe getting an overnight ferry back. But, even with our Brittany Ferries Discount...

The Caen 23:00 hours overnight to Portsmouth came out at £242.

So we booked the 17:00 hours from Le Havre to Portsmouth with LD Lines. Cost £82 + £12 for an inside cabin or £102 with an Outside.

TM


----------

